# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  CHP'nin Anayasa önerisi: Türkiye ahalisi ve direnme hakkı!

## ceydaaa

adasd.jpgCHP, kendi anayasa taslağını kısmen TBMM Anayasa Uzlaşma Komisyonu'na sundu ve kamuoyuna açıkladı. CHP'nin taslağı, "Başlangıç" bölümünde "Türk Ulusu" adıyla ve 1961 Anayasası'nda da yer bulan "direnme hakkı" kavramı eşliğinde sunuldu. "Başlangıç" bölümünde Anadolu uygarlıklarının ilk yerleşim bölgesi olarak bilinen "Çatalhöyük"e atıf yapıldı ve 1924 Anayasası'nda yer bulan "Türkiye ahalisi" kavramı da kullanıldı. Parlamenter sistem esasıyla hazırlanan CHP taslağında, "Devletin dili Türkçe'dir" ifadesi tercih edilerek, 1982 Anayasası'ndaki gibi "resmi dil" ayrımı yapılmaması dikkat çekti.

CHP, anayasa taslağının "Başlangıç", "Genel Esaslar", "Mali ve Ekonomik Hükümler" bölümü Uzlaşma Komisyonu'na sunuldu. CHP'nin "değiştirilemez maddeler" hükmü ile "İnkılap Kanunları'nı" koruduğu taslak metni şöyle:


BAŞLANGIÇ

Çatalhöyük’ten bu yana toprağı yoğurup, uygarlığı inşa eden, bin yıldır dostlukla yaşayan; Balkanlardan, Kafkaslardan, Orta Asya’dan, Mezopotamya’dan yollara düşen, Anadolu’da buluşan kadim uygarlıkların mirasçısı olan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Ahalisi;

Çanakkale’de, Sakarya’da, Afyon’da, “İstiklal Destanını” dünyaya haykırmış, mazlum uluslara rehber olmuş; Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün önderliğinde her türlü ayrımcılığı reddederek, farklılıkları ve kültürel çoğulculuğu, ulusal bütünlük anlayışı içinde zenginliklerin kaynağı olarak kabul eden eşitlik anlayışıyla ve “Türk Ulusu” adıyla;

İnsan onuruna, insan haklarına, hukukun üstünlüğüne, sosyal adalete, katılımcı ve çoğulcu demokrasi anlayışına dayalı laik Cumhuriyetin kurum ve kurallarını düzenleyen; tarihi ve kültürel mirasımızla çevre değerlerimizi koruma ve yaşatma amacı taşıyan bu Anayasayı ortak iradesi ile oluşturmuş;

Köken, dil, cinsiyet, inanç ayrımı yapmaksızın, bize yadigar olan, “Türkiye” adıyla andığımız bu güzel ülkeyi yurt edinmiş nesiller olarak;

“Ay yıldızlı” bayrak altında;

Egemen irademizin ve Cumhuriyetimizin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün “çağdaş uygarlık hedefi” ile “ebedi barış idealine” bağlılığımızın ifadesi olarak;
Seçilmiş Temsilcilerimizle birlikte, bu Anayasayı kabul ediyor, ilerleyen bilimin ışığında, sürekli değişen dünyanın gereklerine uygun olarak, yurttaşlar arasında dayanışma ve gönüllü birlikteliğe dayalı bir anlayışla;

Gelecek kuşakların özgürlüğü, huzur, refah ve mutluluğu için;

Bu Anayasa’ya sahip çıkacakları ve meşruiyetini yitirmiş herkese karşı direnme hakkını kullanacakları inancı ile gelecek kuşaklara emanet ve tevdi ediyoruz.


Genel Esaslar



Devletin şekli

Türkiye Devleti bir Cumhuriyettir.



Cumhuriyetin nitelikleri

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, toplumun huzuru, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde, insan haklarına dayalı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkelere dayanan, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk Devletidir.



Devletin bütünlüğü, resmî dili, bayrağı, millî marşı ve başkenti

Türkiye Devleti, ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bir bütündür.

Dili Türkçedir.

Bayrağı, şekli kanununda belirtilen, beyaz ay yıldızlı al bayraktır.

Millî marşı “İstiklal Marşı”dır.

Başkenti Ankara’dır.


Değiştirilemeyecek hükümler

Anayasanın 1 inci maddesindeki devletin şeklinin Cumhuriyet olduğu hakkındaki hüküm ile, 2 nci maddesindeki Cumhuriyetin nitelikleri ve 3 üncü maddesi hükümleri değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi teklif edilemez.


Devletin temel amaç ve görevleri

Devletin temel amaç ve görevleri, yurttaşlarına özgürlük, refah ve güvenlik sağlamak; ülkenin bağımsızlığını ve bütünlüğünü, insan onurunu, Cumhuriyet’i ve demokrasiyi korumak; kişinin temel hak ve özgürlüklerini ve hukuk devletini güvence altına almak; sosyal adalet ilkesiyle bağdaşmayan siyasal, ekonomik ve sosyal engelleri kaldırmak, kişinin maddi ve manevi varlığını geliştirmesi için gerekli koşulları hazırlamaktır.


Egemenlik

Egemenlik, kayıtsız şartsız Milletindir.

Millet, egemenliğini, Anayasanın koyduğu esaslara göre, yetkili organları eliyle kullanır.

Egemenliğin kullanılması, hiçbir surette hiçbir kişiye, zümreye veya sınıfa bırakılamaz. Hiçbir kimse veya organ kaynağını Anayasadan almayan bir devlet yetkisi kullanamaz.

Ulusalüstü yetkileri bulunan kuruluşlara üyeliği gerektiren uluslararası anlaşma hükümleri saklıdır.



Yasama yetkisi

Yasama yetkisi Türk Ulusu adına Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisinindir. Bu yetki devredilemez.



Yürütme görevi

Yürütme görevi, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Bakanlar Kurulu tarafından kanunlara uygun olarak kullanılır ve yerine getirilir.



Yargı yetkisi 

Yargı yetkisi, Türk Ulusu adına bağımsız mahkemelerce kullanılır.



Anayasanın bağlayıcılığı ve üstünlüğü 

Anayasa hükümleri, yasama, yürütme ve yargı organlarını, idare makamlarını ve diğer kuruluş ve kişileri bağlayan temel hukuk kurallarıdır.
Kanunlar Anayasaya aykırı olamaz.

Malî ve Ekonomik Hükümler



Vergi Ödevi

Herkes, kamu giderlerini karşılamak üzere, malî gücüne göre, vergi ödemekle yükümlüdür.

Vergi kanunları, vergi yükünün adaletli ve dengeli dağılımı amacına uygun olarak konulur.

Vergi, harç ve benzeri mali yükümlülükler kanunla konulur, değiştirilir veya kaldırılır.

Vergi, harç ve benzeri mali yükümlülüklerin muaflık, istisnalar ve indirimleriyle oranlarına ilişkin hükümlerinde kanunun belirttiği yukarı ve aşağı sınırlar içinde değişiklik yapma yetkisi Bakanlar Kuruluna verilebilir. Kanunda belirtilen aşağı sınır sıfır olamaz.

Yerel yönetimlere tahsis edilen vergiler için, kanunun belirttiği yukarı ve aşağı sınırlar içinde kalmak, kanunda belirtilen süre, esas ve koşullara uygun olmak şartıyla, ilgili yerel yönetimlerin seçimle oluşan karar organlarına bunların oranlarını belirleme yetkisi verilebilir.

Dış ticaretin ülke ekonomisinin yararına olmak üzere düzenlenmesi amacıyla ithalat, ihracat ve diğer dış ticaret işlemleri üzerine vergi ve benzeri mali yükümlülükler koymaya ve bunları kaldırmaya kanunla Bakanlar kuruluna yetki verilebilir.



Sayıştay

Sayıştay, merkezi yönetim bütçesi kapsamındaki kamu idareleriyle sosyal güvenlik kurumlarının bütün gelir ve giderleri ile mallarını TBMM adına denetler ve sorumluların hesap ve işlemlerini kesin hükme bağlar. Sermayesinin yarıdan fazlası doğrudan veya dolaylı olarak devlete ait olan kamu kuruluş ve ortaklıkları ile kanunlarda belirtilen inceleme, denetleme ve karara bağlama işlerini yapar.

Yerel yönetimlerinin hesaplarının denetimi ve kesin hesaba bağlanması Sayıştay’ca yapılır.

Sayıştay’ın kesin kararlarına karşı ilk derece mahkemesi olarak Danıştay’da dava açılabilir.

TBMM Sayıştay üyelerini üye tamsayısının beşte üç çoğunluğuyla ve gizli oyla seçer. Sayıştay üyelerinin en az üçte birinin hukuk fakültesi mezunu olması şarttır. TBMM’nin yapacağı seçimden önce adaylar, Mecliste grubu bulunan her siyasal partinin eşit sayıda temsil edileceği bir komisyon tarafından dinlenir. Bu komisyon, her bir adayın başvuru dosyasını inceleyerek hazırlayacağı raporu Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi Genel Kuruluna sunar.

Sayıştay’ın kuruluşu, işleyişi, görev ve yetkileri, denetim usulleri, üyelerinin nitelikleri kanunla düzenlenir.


Malî Hükümler


Bütçe

Bütçenin hazırlanması ve uygulanması

Devletin ve kamu iktisadî teşebbüsleri dışındaki kamu tüzelkişilerinin harcamaları, yıllık bütçelerle yapılır.

Mali yıl başlangıcı ile merkezi yönetim bütçesinin hazırlanması ve uygulanması kanunla düzenlenir.
Bütçe kanununa, bütçe ile ilgili hükümler dışında hiçbir hüküm konulamaz.

Cumhurbaşkanı, bütçe ile ilgili olmayan hükümleri bir daha görüşülmek üzere Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine geri gönderebilir.



Bütçenin görüşülmesi

Bakanlar Kurulu, merkezi yönetim bütçe tasarısı ile millî bütçe tahminlerini gösteren raporu, malî yıl başından en az yetmiş beş gün önce, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine sunar.

Bütçe tasarıları ve rapor, kırk üyeden kurulu Bütçe Komisyonunda incelenir. Bu komisyonun kuruluşunda, iktidar grubuna veya gruplarına en az yirmi beş üye verilmek şartı ile, siyasî parti gruplarının ve bağımsızların oranlarına göre temsili göz önünde tutulur.

Bütçe Komisyonunun elli beş gün içinde kabul edeceği metin, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisinde görüşülür ve malî yıl başına kadar karara bağlanır.

Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üyeleri, Genel Kurulda, kamu idare bütçeleri hakkında düşüncelerini, her bütçenin tümü üzerindeki görüşmeler sırasında açıklarlar; bölümler ve değişiklik önergeleri, üzerinde ayrıca görüşme yapılmaksızın okunur ve oylanır.

Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üyeleri, bütçe kanunu tasarılarının Genel Kurulda görüşülmesi sırasında, gider artırıcı veya gelirleri azaltıcı önerilerde bulunamazlar.



Bütçelerde değişiklik yapılabilme esasları

Merkezi yönetim bütçesiyle verilen ödenek, harcanabilecek miktarın sınırını gösterir. Harcanabilecek miktar sınırının Bakanlar Kurulu kararıyla aşılabileceğine dair bütçelere hüküm konulamaz. Bakanlar Kuruluna kanun hükmünde kararname ile bütçede değişiklik yapmak yetkisi verilemez. Carî yıl bütçesindeki ödenek artışını öngören değişiklik tasarılarında ve carî ve ileriki yıl bütçelerine malî yük getirecek nitelikteki kanun tasarı ve tekliflerinde, belirtilen giderleri karşılayabilecek malî kaynak gösterilmesi zorunludur.

Ek bütçeye ilişkin kararlar Maliye Bakanlığının önerisi ile Bakanlar Kurulu tarafından alınır.



Kesin hesap

Kesinhesap kanunu tasarıları, kanunda daha kısa bir süre kabul edilmemiş ise, ilgili oldukları malî yılın sonundan başlayarak, en geç yedi ay sonra, Bakanlar Kurulunca Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine sunulur. Sayıştay, genel uygunluk bildirimini, ilişkin olduğu kesinhesap kanunu tasarısının verilmesinden başlayarak en geç yetmişbeş gün içinde Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine sunar.

Kesinhesap kanunu tasarısı, yeni yıl bütçe kanunu kabul edildikten sonra, Kesinhesap Komisyonu gündemine alınır. Bu Komisyon’un Başkanı Ana Muhalefet Partisinden seçilir.

Kesinhesap kanunu tasarısı ve genel uygunluk bildiriminin Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine verilmiş olması, ilgili yıla ait Sayıştay’ca sonuçlandırılamamış denetim ve hesap yargılamasını önlemez ve bunların karara bağlandığı anlamına gelmez.



Kamu iktisadî teşebbüslerinin, fonların, piyasaların denetimi

Sermayesinin yarısından fazlası doğrudan doğruya veya dolaylı olarak Devlete ait olan kamu kuruluş ve ortaklıklarının Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisince denetlenmesi esasları kanunla düzenlenir.
Kaynakları kanunla belirlenmedikçe fon kullanılamaz. Fonlar Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi denetimi dışında bırakılamaz.

Devlet, para, kredi, sermaye, mal ve hizmet piyasalarının sağlıklı ve düzenli işlemeleri ile rekabeti sağlayıcı ve geliştirici, tüketicileri koruyucu önlemleri alır; piyasalarda fiilî veya anlaşma sonucu doğacak tekelleşme ve kartelleşmeyi önler.


Ekonomik Hükümler



Planlama

Kaynakların yenilenebilir niteliğini koruyarak, adil ve hakça paylaşımını gözeterek ekonomik, sosyal ve kültürel kalkınmayı ve sürdürülebilir gelişmeyi planlamak ve bu amaçla gerekli teşkilatı kurmak Devletin görevidir.

Devlet, yerel, bölgesel ve ulusal düzeyde gelişme ve kalkınma planları yaparken ekonomik, sosyal ve kültürel unsurlar arasındaki dengeyi ve uyumu gözetir. Planlar, sağlıklı ve dengeli bir çevrede doğal dengenin ve çevrenin korunmasını, üretim güçlerinin etkili kullanımını, bölgeler arasındaki eşitsizliklerin azaltılmasını, halkın yaşam düzeyinin yükseltilmesini sağlar.



Kamu Kaynaklarının Kullanılması

Devlet, kamu kaynaklarının kullanımı ile iktisadi ve mali düzenlemelerinin gerekçelerini saydamlık ve hesap verebilirlilik ilkeleri çerçevesinde kamuya açıklar.

İktisadi ve mali alanlarda kamu kaynaklarının etkin verimli kullanılması için gerekli tedbirler alınır.



Ekonomik ve Sosyal Konsey

Ekonomik ve Sosyal Konsey ekonomik ve sosyal yaşam ile çevreyi doğrudan etkileyen konularda hazırlanan kanun tasarı ve teklifleri, Kanun hükmünde kararname tasarıları, tüzük ve yönetmelikler ile kalkınma planları ve yıllık programlara ilişkin olarak TBMM ya da Bakanlar Kuruluna bunların talebi üzerine veya kendiliğinden görüş bildirir. Konsey, hazırladığı raporları TBMM’ye, Bakanlar Kuruluna ve kamuoyuna sunar.

Konsey, yerel yönetimler, işveren ve çalışanların örgütleri ile ilgili bakanlıkların ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarının temsilcilerinden oluşur. Konsey en az yılda dört kez kendiliğinden toplanır. Ekonomik ve Sosyal Konseyin başkanı Konsey üyeleri tarafından seçilir.

Konseyin kuruluşu ve çalışma usulleri saydamlık ve özerklik ilkelerine uygun olarak kanunla düzenlenir.

Çeşitli Hükümler


İnkılâp kanunlarının korunması

Anayasanın hiçbir hükmü, Türk toplumunu çağdaş uygarlık seviyesinin üstüne çıkarma ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin lâiklik niteliğini koruma amacını güden, aşağıda gösterilen inkılâp kanunlarının, Anayasanın halkoyu ile kabul edildiği tarihte yürürlükte bulunan hükümlerinin, Anayasaya aykırı olduğu şeklinde anlaşılamaz ve yorumlanamaz:

1. 3 Mart 1340 tarihli ve 430 sayılı Tevhidi Tedrisat Kanunu;

2. 25 Teşrinisâni 1341 tarihli ve 671 sayılı Şapka İktisâsı Hakkında Kanun;

3. 30 Teşrinisâni 1341 tarihli ve 677 sayılı Tekke ve Zaviyelerle Türbelerin Seddine ve Türbedarlıklar ile Bir Takım Unvanların Men ve İlgasına Dair Kanun;

4. 17 Şubat 1926 tarihli ve 743 sayılı Türk Kanunu Medenisiyle kabul edilen, evlenme akdinin evlendirme memuru önünde yapılacağına dair medenî nikâh esası ile aynı kanunun 110 uncu maddesi hükmü;

5. 20 Mayıs 1928 tarihli ve 1288 sayılı Beynelmilel Erkamın Kabulü Hakkında Kanun;

6. 1 Teşrinisâni 1928 tarihli ve 1353 sayılı Türk Harflerinin Kabul ve Tatbiki Hakkında Kanun;

7. 26 Teşrinisâni 1934 tarihli ve 2590 sayılı Efendi, Bey, Paşa Gibi Lâkap ve Unvanların Kaldırıldığına Dair Kanun;

8. 3 Kânunuevvel 1934 tarihli ve 2596 sayılı Bazı Kisvelerin Giyilemeyeceğine Dair Kanun.


Son Hükümler



Anayasanın değiştirilmesi

Anayasanın değiştirilmesi Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üye tamsayısının en az üçte biri tarafından yazıyla teklif edilir. Anayasanın değiştirilmesi hakkındaki teklifler Genel Kurulda iki defa görüşülür. Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üye tamsayısının üçte iki çoğunluğunun gizli oyuyla teklifi kabul eder.

Anayasanın değiştirilmesi hakkındaki tekliflerin görüşülmesi ve kabulünde, bu maddedeki kayıtlar dışında, kanunların görüşülmesi ve kabulü hakkındaki hükümler uygulanır.

Cumhurbaşkanı Anayasa değişikliklerine ilişkin kanunları, bir daha görüşülmek üzere Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine geri gönderebilir. Meclis, geri gönderilen Kanunu, üye tamsayısının üçte iki çoğunluğu ile kabul eder.

Meclis üye tamsayısının üçte iki çoğunluğu ile kabul edilen Anayasa değişikliğine ilişkin kanun halkoyuna sunulur. Anayasa değişikliği kanunu, toplam kayıtlı seçmenlerin ve oylamaya katılanların üçte ikisinin oyu ile kabul edilmezse reddedilmiş sayılır. Halkoyunda kabul edilen anayasa değişikliği kanunu Resmi Gazetede yayımlanarak yürürlüğe girer.

Anayasanın bütünüyle değiştirilmesi dışında, konu itibariyle birbiriyle bağlantısı olmayan hükümler üzerinde ayrı oylamalar yapılır.

Olağanüstü hal, sıkıyönetim, seferberlik ve savaş halinde anayasa değişikliği yapılamaz.

Başlangıç ve kenar başlıklar 

Anayasanın dayandığı temel görüş ve ilkeleri belirten Başlangıç Kısmı, Anayasa metnine dahildir.
Madde kenar başlıkları, sadece ilgili oldukları maddelerin konusunu ve maddeler arasındaki sıralama ve bağlantıyı gösterir. Bu başlıklar, Anayasa metninden sayılmaz.

haberfedai.com

----------

